# Bildfehler - GForce 4 TI 4200 AGP 8x



## Helmut Klein (18. Juli 2003)

Hui,

seit einiger Zeit sind bei mir schwarze Flächen auf dem Monitor gekleidet von blauen und roten Punkten  

Zum Beispiel mein Hintergrundbild, da sind große schwarze Flächen - überall blaue und rote Punkte. Drücke ich noch F5 und aktualisiere den Desktop, so ändern sie ihre Position.

Dies ist mir eigentlich erst aufgefallen, nachdem ich den neusten Detonator (44.03) installiert hatte, jedoch habe ich diese "Punkte" auch unter Linux(SuSE 8.1).

Übertaktet ist die Karte nicht, stelle ich jedoch den Takt runter, so sind die Punkte alle weg. Ich benutze Windows 2000

An der Lüftung kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, da ich 2 Gehäuselüfter habe, einen vorne und einen hinten. Die Karte läuft auch mit einem eigentlich sehr guten Kühler.

Vielleicht kennt einer das Problem oder weiß Rat...

socke


----------



## Erpel (18. Juli 2003)

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass du es auch mal mit anderen (am besten original oder welche die zuvor gut waren) Treibern versucht hast um Softwarefehler auszuschließen??


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Juli 2003)

Am besten wäre es, wenn Du die Karte mal bei einem anderen Rechner testest (mit anderen Treibern).
Wenn dann die gleichen Fehler auftretten, ist die Karte zu 99% kaputt.


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. Juli 2003)

So, hab jetzt die alte GF2MX drinnen in meinem PC - alles besten!  

Also muss es wohl an der Grafikkarte liegen...
Hier ein paar Screenshots, ich hatte den Detonator deinstalliert und gebootet - also sind im Augenblick der Screens _keine_ Treiber installiert (So krass sieht es mit Treiber nicht aus, da sind es nur blaue und rote Punkte im OS, unter DOS stehen statt Buchstaben oft andere Zeichen da, wo keine Zeichen hingehören sind welche usw.).






- - -






Reklamieren? Garantie hab ich ja.


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Juli 2003)

Schnell den Bong suchen und eine neue abholen


----------



## Vaethischist (21. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube er sollte lieber den *Bon* mitnehmen. Wenn er da mit 'ner *Bong* auftaucht, bekommt er statt 'ner neuen Grafikkarte 'n Haufen Ärger.


----------



## blubber (21. Juli 2003)

Hi,

solch komischen Punkte treten eigentlich nur bei zu hohen Taktraten auf. Wenn ich meine Ti4200 (welche momentan als Ti4400 läuft) noch VIEL höher takte, erscheinen bei mir auch grüne Punkte.
Du hattest ja auch gesagt, dass wenn du den Takt runterschraubst, die Punkte alle verschwinden. 
Könnte auch ein Hinweis auf zu hohe Wärmeentwicklung sein. Niedriger Takt -> geringe Wärme
Bist du sicher, dass die Karte mit normaler Taktfrequenz läuft? Poste doch bitte mal die aktuelle Frequenz.
Ansonsten, umtauschen.

bye


----------



## Helmut Klein (22. Juli 2003)

Aktuelle Frequenz:

GPU: 252,0 MHz
RAM: 512,0 MHz (128MB DDR)

Powerstrip "Performance Defaults".


----------



## blubber (22. Juli 2003)

Ok, das ist im grünen Bereich, auch wenn die Werte etwas komisch sind.
Probier doch mal aus, einen synchronen Speichertakt einzustellen, ob du dann immernoch das gleiche Problem hast. Sprich,

CPU 252
RAM 504

bye


----------



## Helmut Klein (22. Juli 2003)

Nein, hilft leider nichts.
Ich werde die Karte einfach demnächst umtauschen, mal sehen was die vom Arlt sagen. Nur weil ich sie _runtergetaktet_ habe können die sich ja nicht weigern sie zurückzunehmen, oder? Sonst hab ich ja nichts mit ihr "angestellt".


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Juli 2003)

Nein, eigentlich nicht, aber stell sie, bevor du sie zurückgibst, auf den Standarttakt ein.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (23. Juli 2003)

Soweit ich weiß bedeutet jede Veränderung der Taktrate seitens des Nutzers einen Verfall der Garantie. In welche Richtung der Takt geschraubt wurde ist afaik dabei irrelevant.
(versuchen kann man's ja trotzdem)


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

und wie soll ein Hersteller nachweisen, dass du die Taktrate verändert hast? Geht nicht !
Also, einfach wie smallb schon sagte, Standard-Takt wieder einstellen und umtauschen.

bye


----------

